

PayPal's Peter Thiel reveals plan to launch floating country off San Francisco - Auguste
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2024761/Atlas-Shrugged-Silicon-Valley-billionaire-reveals-plan-launch-floating-start-country-coast-San-Francisco.html

======
mjbellantoni
Also see Sealand:

    
    
      http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Principality_of_Sealand
    

And the Freedom Ship:

    
    
      http://www.freedomship.com/

